# The Score: Tried twice, Returned twice



## Rickjb (Jun 9, 2020)

I really, really wanted this thing to work. The first one I got, back in May, had all the problems these threads are about: Turning on and off everything at will, unable to maintain HDMI lock, black screen, flicking video and audio, disappearing keyboard etc. I sent it back after becoming tired of waiting for a response to troubles reported.

As I continued to follow this page, I saw that some major issues were resolved; CEC, black screen and HDMI lock. I ordered another. The flicking video and audio is still present, the keyboard is still missing and apps that are less than optimum. Ive been through all the posts and there are some work arounds for these issues. Some are over my head, some involve dumbing down the audio or video, some involve becoming a code writer. I just shouldn't have to do any of that. I'm trying to wait for the next upgrade before sending this one back, too. I love my TIVO Bolt but, no matter how hard I try, I cant love this, unless there is a miracle update before my 30 days are up.


----------



## rczrider (May 16, 2020)

I believe tomorrow is the last day to buy it for $50 (unless they extend the deal again, which would not surprise me). I'm planning on ordering another one and giving it 30 more days. If TiVo can't deliver some solid updates by the 3rd week of July, it's going back and I'll try out the Mi TV Stick 4K (assuming it's $50-60 and not something stupid like $80+). If the Mi Stick TV 4K _is_ $80+, I'll just wait for Google Sabrina.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Sounds like a waste of everyone’s resources.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

Hmm.
I have 4, some on ethernet and some getting 300 -400 mbps over wifi. All with additional storage on USB C, all with OTG cables and USB 3.0 hubs. All storage uses exFAT a big advantage over the firestick for IPTV recording. I could give a rats ass about sling or tivo stream app. For 50 bucks they were a steal as devices for bedrooms and outdoor TV. Main viewing in the Den is done with a Nvidia shield pro though.


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

vurbano said:


> Hmm.
> I have 4, some on ethernet and some getting 300 -400 mbps over wifi. All with additional storage on USB C, all with OTG cables and USB 3.0 hubs. All storage uses exFAT a big advantage over the firestick for IPTV recording. I could give a rats ass about sling or tivo stream app. For 50 bucks they were a steal as devices for bedrooms and outdoor TV. Main viewing in the Den is done with a Nvidia shield pro though.


I'm curious what usb c hub do you have that works for you?
I want to have external storage and working Ethernet connection all in the same hub.


----------



## mschnebly (Feb 21, 2011)

Rickjb said:


> I really, really wanted this thing to work. The first one I got, back in May, had all the problems these threads are about: Turning on and off everything at will, unable to maintain HDMI lock, black screen, flicking video and audio, disappearing keyboard etc. I sent it back after becoming tired of waiting for a response to troubles reported.
> 
> As I continued to follow this page, I saw that some major issues were resolved; CEC, black screen and HDMI lock. I ordered another. The flicking video and audio is still present, the keyboard is still missing and apps that are less than optimum. Ive been through all the posts and there are some work arounds for these issues. Some are over my head, some involve dumbing down the audio or video, some involve becoming a code writer. I just shouldn't have to do any of that. I'm trying to wait for the next upgrade before sending this one back, too. I love my TIVO Bolt but, no matter how hard I try, I cant love this, unless there is a miracle update before my 30 days are up.


That keyboard thing really is irritating. I get around it by using the phone app but that's not very convenient.


----------



## Rickjb (Jun 9, 2020)

mschnebly said:


> That keyboard thing really is irritating. I get around it by using the phone app but that's not very convenient.


I went to the play store and downloaded another virtual keyboard. Works great but, I should not have had to do that. Just saying.


----------



## Rickjb (Jun 9, 2020)

I waited till July 2. No upgrade. Sent it back, with difficulty. The CSR, which I had major difficulty understanding, wanted me to agree to a read statement of the terms and Conditions of a return. She read that I only had 15 days to return it and the penalty and shipping may make it cheaper to keep it. I told her I was looking at the terms and Conditions on my Tivo order and packing slip and it was 30 days, for any reason. She insisted I agree to her terms and Conditions. I told her no and I needed a supervisor. After a very long hold, I talked to a supervisor that agreed that the TS4K is 30 days. He tried to get me to pay for shipping. I told him that the last time I returned a TS4K, Tivo sent me a shipping label. He sent me a shipping label. The first TS4K I returned was a flawless process that lasted 2 minutes. I think they are losing their butts over this TS4K and are starting to push back on their 30 day trial.


----------



## md wass (May 17, 2020)

Rickjb said:


> I waited till July 2. No upgrade. Sent it back, with difficulty. The CSR, which I had major difficulty understanding, wanted me to agree to a read statement of the terms and Conditions of a return. She read that I only had 15 days to return it and the penalty and shipping may make it cheaper to keep it. I told her I was looking at the terms and Conditions on my Tivo order and packing slip and it was 30 days, for any reason. She insisted I agree to her terms and Conditions. I told her no and I needed a supervisor. After a very long hold, I talked to a supervisor that agreed that the TS4K is 30 days. He tried to get me to pay for shipping. I told him that the last time I returned a TS4K, Tivo sent me a shipping label. He sent me a shipping label. The first TS4K I returned was a flawless process that lasted 2 minutes. I think they are losing their butts over this TS4K and are starting to push back on their 30 day trial.


I just sold mine on Offer up for 2 bucks less than I paid for it; didn't want to deal with moronic CS agents over this thing..
Already wasted almost 30 days trying to make this work , but after awhile, my time was worth it, and this thing wasn't..
Save yourself the grief, and just sell your item on offer up/ebay, and buy something that actually works as described, cause this thing sure *does NOT..*


----------



## jzinckgra (Sep 18, 2014)

What's the benefit of using Stream rather then say amazon fire stick and just running sling app? Other than tivo remote and tivo menu interface, why would anyone get the Stream?


----------



## md wass (May 17, 2020)

well, you named 2 of the reasons; also to see about how the promised integrations would end up working, and, I assume other reasons..
for me, it wasn't worth dealing with all the bugs the product had; Ill give anything a fair chance, but this thing had one too many chances for me..
YMMV


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I bought mine for its potential. For 50 bucks I got something decent to watch HBOMax on and Chromecast,which my Roku TV is lacking.


----------



## jzinckgra (Sep 18, 2014)

md wass said:


> well, you named 2 of the reasons; also to see about how the promised integrations would end up working, and, I assume other reasons..
> for me, it wasn't worth dealing with all the bugs the product had; Ill give anything a fair chance, but this thing had one too many chances for me..
> YMMV


Can the stream plug directly into Bolt OTA so channel guides are all in one place?


----------



## rczrider (May 16, 2020)

md wass said:


> I just sold mine on Offer up for 2 bucks less than I paid for it; didn't want to deal with moronic CS agents over this thing..
> Already wasted almost 30 days trying to make this work , but after awhile, my time was worth it, and this thing wasn't..
> Save yourself the grief, and just sell your item on offer up/ebay, and buy something that actually works as described, cause this thing sure *does NOT..*


Good luck finding enough people dumb enough to save a whopping $2 and losing out on the ability to return it. You must have found the one person who has no idea what they bought because a simple Google search would have told them they were being stupid buying from you.

With the exception of having to call instead of chat, I found the return process to be as easy as with anyone else. Prepaid label and full refund before I shipped it back. Not sure what else you want.


jzinckgra said:


> What's the benefit of using Stream rather then say amazon fire stick and just running sling app? Other than tivo remote and tivo menu interface, why would anyone get the Stream?


If nothing else, it's the cheapest Chromecast 4K dongle on the market and that, at least, TiVo hasn't ruined. Running things (like Plex) through Kodi seems to avoid most of the dumb crap TiVo forces on the user, so if it fits your particular use-case, it's a decent purchase. I actually think it's an awful remote; too crowded with useless buttons (yes, even with Button Mapper or whatever it is that folks seem to think makes the useless buttons less useless).

That said, I returned mine and am currently using the Mi Box (OG, not S) and Fire TV Stick 4K. Too buggy and I think it's going to be abandoned quickly once the Mi Stick 4K shows up (unless it's something stupid like $80). Somehow and for some reason, TiVo took what was likely a functional device and borked it. People are generally willing to pay more for something that works and so as soon as there's literally any functional alternative that is in the $50 TS4K ballpark, folks will lose all interest in the TS4K and flock to what works.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

jzinckgra said:


> Can the stream plug directly into Bolt OTA so channel guides are all in one place?


No. TS4K does not integrate with other Tivos in any way whatsoever. Many of us were hoping for at least an app on the TS4K that would stream live TV and/or recordings from a Tivo. If it had that functionality, I'd have bought 4 of them at least.


rczrider said:


> Good luck finding enough people dumb enough to save a whopping $2 and losing out on the ability to return it. You must have found the one person who has no idea what they bought because a simple Google search would have told them they were being stupid buying from you.


I'm constantly amazed at the prices people are willing to pay on ebay. I've been selling there for 20 years and have gotten more than the new retail price on used items on several occasions. I think a lot of people treat ebay like Amazon and just assume they're getting the cheapest price and don't do any research. Add to that the fact that people will sometimes bid up way more than the item is worth if it's an item in high demand.


----------

